# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Te jetosh ne Amerike

## matilda

Secili nga ne i ben pershtypje ne njefare menyre jetese americane,jo menyra dhe kushtet ne te cilat jetoj ,por pikepamjet se si e shikojne ata jeten,te ardhmen ,familjen.
A mendoni se eshte kjo menyre ndertimi e jetes me e mire sesa menyra Europiane?
Nqs po perse dhe ansjelltas.
Flm Matilda!!!

----------


## Estella

ne shqipetaret ne pergjithesi jemi shume egocentrike. Menyra jone me e mire se e gjithe te tjereve, prandaj edhe nuk po komentoj shume ne kete teme se disa do e marrin per ters. Per mendimin tim ideale do te ishte kombinimi i te dyja shoqerive, amerikane, evropiane (shqipetare). Shqipetaret duhet te rruajne te mirat e vendit dhe kultures se tyre por edhe te marrin nga te mirat e nje vendi tjeter.

----------


## studentja

Nuk kam qene ndonjehere ne amerike, por menyra e jeteses se tyre eshte teper kontradiktore dhe siperfaqesore, te pakten keshtu me duket mua. Nje amerikan eshte shume i "rrepte" me femijen e tij derisa te mbushe moshen 18 vjec. Nga ana tjeter kur femija mbush 18 vjec, ka liri te plote. Ne evrope, liria jepet ngadale ngadale dhe femija hyn me i ndergjegjshem ne "jeten e lire". Une jam me shume per metoden evropjane. Cudi se ne filmat origjinale amerikane (Jo te hollywoodit)  nuk shikon  kurre nje skene erotike... nderkohe qe pornot amerikane jane me te njohurat ne bote.  Nje menyre e tille jetese kaq siperfaqesore nuk me terheq aspak.

ciao
studentja

----------


## Estella

Studente,Amerikant nuk jane te rrepte me femijet e tyre aspak, biles teper liberale. (flas per maxhorancen) (majority)

----------


## Fiori

studentja eshte cudi si eshte e mundur qe nje njeri i cili nuk ka jetuar ne amerike te komentoje jeten ketu  :konfuz:  Ajo e filmave nuk eshte cudi, pasi ka filma e filma, kjo eshte arsyeja perser filmat ndahen ne tematika, qe filmat familjare te kene teme familjare dhe ato erotike te kene teme te tille.

Ne lidhje me jeten do thoja jeta eshte njesoj kudo ne cdo vend e shtet te botes, si e ben jeten nuk varet nga "amerikanet/amerika" por si e ben ti vete. Kjo vlen edhe per vete amerikanet, te cilet jo te gjithe jetojne njesoj.


p.s. Tre pergjigjet e fundit i ndava dhe i bashkova me nje teme e cila eshte hapur per te diskutuar pakenaqesite e te pakenqurve ne amerike tek forumi i Studenteve. Ketu diskutohet "familja" amerikane, jo pse nuk ju pelqen juve te punoni dhe sa here ju pihet kafe.

----------


## prettyshkodrane

Jam plotesisht me mendimin e FIORIT,sepse jeten mund ta  besh si te duash ti,sdo te thote gja se ti je ne amerike edhe do besh jeten e tyre......Po te ndeshesh me shqiptare te ndryshem ne amerike ato jane te njejtet ska ndryshuar asjge tek ato njerez vecse fakti qe jane ne amerike.......
Mua personalisht me pelqen jeta ne amerike,sepse ne cdo aspekt je njeri edhe ke te drejtat tuaja si ne qofsh mashkull apo femer...edhe ka gjene me te rendesishme  ke lirine per te punuar qe ne shqiperi,apo me mire ne qytetin tim te privohet ajo liri..
edhe une e dua ameriken sepse i ben njerezit me te pergjegjshem per jeten edhe i ban me kuptu se ca asht puna,qe ne shqiptarve sna ka pelqy kurre..
Kishta dashte gjithe ato shqiptare qe ankohen per jetesen e keqe atje tew vijne te provojne ca don me thane me punu,sepse gjithe diten ato bejne palle se vrasin trurin per asgja..
P.S me falni se ndoshta dola nga tema,po lexova vec postimin e fundit te FIORIT edhe shkrova dicka pa pare mesazhet e tjera...

----------


## Mina

Nje italiane qe pa tim bir nje dite duke me puthur, shprehu habi. Per momentin mendova se ajo e konsideroi kete si veprim jo normal. Kur e pyeta, me tha qe eshte me se normale por vellain tim nuk e kam pare kurre ta puthe nenen keshtu! Raportet brenda familjes shqiptare nuk i gjen as ne Evrope dhe as ne Amerike! Si mund te konceptosh faktin qe je nene dhe nuk e afron femijen kurre, ose t`i japesh rruget femijes ne moshen 18 vjecare? Nuk e pranoj kurre kete menyre jetese!

----------


## Niko D'Angelo

Cdo kulture ndryshon ne aspektin e edukimit familjar. Me perlqen qe familjet Amerikane i konsiderojne dhe u flasin edhe femijeve te vegjel sikur te ishin te rritur. Kjo ndihmon ne maturimin e tyre me te shpejte dhe u jep me teper pergjegjesi. Nga familja Shqiptare me pelqen afrimiteti qe kane anetaret. Puthjet, perqafimet......ne jemi shume me affectionate. 
Amerikanet jane me konservatore, dhe jo aq te hapur ndaj seksit sic jane Evropianet, prandaj eshte edhe puna e filmave jo nudo. Kur vjen puna te filmat porno aty ndryshon puna. 
Amerika eshte vendi i ekstremeve...

----------


## Estella

me pelqen fakti se ne famniljet amerikane njerzit e familjes konsiderohen si te barabarte.

Shume familje Amerikane nuk i mbajne te ardhurat ne nje "qese" sic themi ne shqipetaret. Secili ka rrogarine bankare te veten dhe kjo nuk me pelqen. Ne shqipetaret punojme, dhe i kemi leket se bashku per te njejtin qellim. (kjo i perket me shume burrit dhe gruas sesa femijeve)

----------


## SwEeT-VLoNjaTe

Nese jeta eshte me e mire ne vendin tone, perse vim ne në dhe te huaj??  
Ehhh gjithandej ka veshtirsi, vuajtje, dhimbje, ambicje, dhe mbi se gjithash lumturi. Asnje vend s'te ben shume te lumtur, dhe asnje vend s'te le pa vuajtje.

----------


## Sw33tLilGal

Per mendimin tim, kur i bije fjala per jetesen ne Amerik...do te zgjidhja Shqiperine pa dyshim. Jeta ketu eshete krejt ndrushe...ka te mirra, po ka edhe te liga. Amerikanet nuk jane shume te afert me familjen e tyre..dhe se dine vleren fare. Shkolla eshte gjeja me perfekte qe Amerika ka..prandaj shume Shqiptar vine ketu..dhe shume pendohen per ardhjen, sidomos burra e gra (prinderit)! Ndersa per adoloshentet..jeta ketu eshte si flori nqs merrni rruget e drejta!

----------


## Estella

Ne c'faredo shteti dhe vendi te kesaj bote te jesh jeta jote varet nga njerzit qe te rrethojne. Po tesh shoqerine e mire dhe vete i/e tille do te behesh si ne shqiperi dhe ne cdo vend tjeter te botes.
Mbi te gjitha eshte zgjedhja personale qe ben ti apo dikush tjeter si person. Po te kerkosh lumturine e gjen kudo, c'fare rruge ndjek eshte puna jote.

----------


## BlEdIi

Per jeten amerikane do te thoja: ka shume te  mira po vetem nje e keqe,dhe kjo eshte gjithcka"EDUKATEN FAMILJARE" e kane ne 0.
Te pyesesh nje amerikan/e e ka mendjen vetem per te henger dhe per sex.Nuk kane dashuri per femijen dhe as femijet per prindrit.Per mua amerika eshte nje nga vendet me te mira dhe qe te jep me shume mundesi te jesh dikush ne jete,qe ne evrop nuk i ke sepse mbizotron racizmi.
Dhe Shqiperia jone nje dite jo te larget do te behet si bota.Ka filluar.60% e moshes nga 15 deri 25 vjec marjuana.Shumica e familjeve po shkaterrohen.Vetvrasjet ne maksimum.Kush pergjigjet per keto ne shqiperi?Dhe i gjith faji eshte i POLITIKES atje.SA lek marin administratat ne shqip aq marin dhe 3 milion shqiptar.
Kudo te jetosh,ne c'fardo vendi te botes (vec shqiperis qe eshte atdheu jon dhe per mua do te ishte nje lindje e dyte nqs ajo do te rregullohej dhe une te jetoja jeten tima atje)do te detyrohesh ti nenshtrohesh ligjeve,dhe te besh jeten si e bejne ata.Ketu ne amerik ku jam une di shume familje shqiptare qe nuk i dallon dot nga veprimet e nje familje amerikan.

Me respekt Bledi

----------


## GoDDeSS

Po..jam plotesisht darord me BlEdIn! Eshte vertet e sakt qe Amerikanet s'kan fare vlere familjare. Gjysmat as nuk e dine ksuh prinderit e tyre jan.

Shqiperia vertet eshte e vogel dhe me shume probleme, por ama e kan familjen shume te forte dhe rrin gjithmone te ngjitur me ate.

----------


## Prototype

kudo qe te jetosh njesoj eshte mendoj une secili ka ate menyren e vete por si vendi jot ska kur mesohesh me dicka esh shuem e veshtire ta ndryshosh komplet ate stilin qe ke patur se di nese me kupton se cdua te them  :buzeqeshje: 

t.c

----------


## Vinny_T

Amerika eshte vendi me kontradiktor qe kam hasur deri me sot! vendi i çudirave mund te them dhe vendi ku pothuajse çdo ender eshte e mundeshme te realizohet. Amerika eshte e eger, e terhequr pas parase ku çdo gje behet per para dhe njerezit harrojne te jetojne. Amerika eshte e perbere nga nje popullsi ku pjesa me e madhe e saj jeton ne injorance pothuajse te plote dhe nuk e njef boten qe e rrethon. Po te shohesh televizionet amerikane rralle flitetet per Evropen dhe pjesen tjeter te botes, amerikaneve u mbushin trurin me propagande e demagogji hollivudiane ku ne fund te çdo filmi heroi eshte amerikan dhe personazhi negativ gjithmone i huaj ( rus, gjerman apo arab...).
Pjesa me e madhe e amerikaneve (flas per shtresat e uleta dhe te mesme) kane nje kulture shume te te ulet se sa Evropa, gatimi eshte katastrofik, menyra e veshjes fshatareske....me nje fjale te metat dhe problemet jane te medha ne Amerike dhe megjithate ngelet vendi i preferuar i rrefugjareve biles dhe i vete evropianeve pasi eshte akoma i vetmi vend ku nje i huaj mund te shkoje i varfer ta nise nga zero dhe te behet dikush vetem nepermjet punes se tij, pa patur nevoje te merret me pislliqe.
Amerika ngelet vendi me i pasur i botes ku fitohet shume para po qe nqs do te jetosh duhet zgjedhur Evropa pasi duke jetuar ne USA do ta keni mendjen vetem te paraja e harroni te jetoni.

----------


## Estella

E zeme se jeta behet jashte amerikes, dhe ata qe jane ne Amerike nuk bejne jete. E zeme se njerzit vijne ne Amerike per lek apo shkollim. Atehere pse nuk kethehen te ardhurit ne vendin ku ata kane lindur? Po ata qe kane bere para shuem here me shume se c;fare benin ne Shqiperi apo ne ndonje vend tjeter te botes, pse nuk kethehen mbrapsh dhe te fillojne te "jetoje"?

Secili nga ne ka nje perkufizim te vecante per fjalen "jete" "qef" "Kenaqesi" .

PSe duhet qe njerzit te zgjedhin evropen, Austrine apo Zvicren p.sh, aty ku njerzit diskriminohen? Pse duhet te zgjedhin shqiperine, kur duhet te lahen me kanoce?
 Kush di dhe do,
 jeten e ben kudo.

S'eshte nevoja per Evropen
Shqiperine, apo gjithe boten

----------


## Vinny_T

Pershtypjet qe kam dhene mesiper jane te nxjerra nga eksperienca ime + konkluzionet e miqeve qe kane mbi 10 vjet qe jetojne ne USA. Ne Evrope njerezit vijne te jetojne me ndihma sociale kurse ne USA per te punuar. Sa per demokracine amerikane duhet te biem dakort se ç'fare quhet demokraci.
Amerika eshte aq kontradiktore sa qe dhe demokracine se ka te qarte. Vende demokratike jane vendet skandinave e jo amerika se po te ishte e tille sdo te kishte probleme me gjithe boten e nuk do te kishte pesuar ate qe pesoi ne 11 shtator.
Nuk jam duke thene ketu qe ne Amerike njerezit vdesin e ne Evrope jetojne por qe ne Evrope behet jete me e ekuilibruar kurse ne Amerike peshoria anon rende nga puna.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Nuk e kuptoj pse e komplikooni ekuacionin.
Jeten secili e ben vete.
Pra duhen krahasuar mundesite qe te jep Amerika e mundesite qe te jep bota.
Ne marrdheniet familjare nuk te nderhyn askush, ti dac puthe nonen 100 here ne dite, dac mos e puth, po deshe thuji mirmjes, po deshe mos i thuj.
Besoj se te gjithe jeni dakort, qe Amerika te jep mundesite me te medha per tu bere dicka ne jete, duke filluar qe nga trajtimi si te barabarte ederi tek te drejtat e tua me fillestare.
Ti mund te jetosh me familjen si ne Evrope, ashtu dhe ne Amerike dhe ne Somali po deshe.
Per mendimin tim, pasi kam provuar dhe Evropen, nuk ka si Amerika.  Madje kush eshte ketu me familje, (shqiptaret dhe boshnjaket kryesisht) dhe ka ditur te perdore ate sistemin e nje qeseje, sot kane shtepi, makina, dhe kalamojt po i cojne ne shkolla nga me te mirat dhe po e bejne nje fare katandije, si brezi  i pare qe ishin, brezi i dyte ata femijet e tyre, do perparoje dhe me shume, nese di te jete i tokezuar, nese fillojn te fluturojne me presh, atehere kush e di........

----------


## pelin

pragmatizem,Ushtaro,pragmatizem..

----------

